

Job: I want one day of your time. - proexploit

I've got a number of simple projects I've been wanting to get of the shelf for a while but no time to get around to them.<p>Here's what I'm thinking: If there's any programmers with an off day or extra time on their hands, I want to hire you for a day to complete simple projects from scratch. If 1 day is not enough time, no problem, I'll take it from there. Ideally, I'm looking for Rails coders but other languages are acceptable.<p>I'll have a few options available at any given time. I prefer to communicate via Skype during the process.<p>Next, I'll give you a scan with a very basic layout. You don't need to do any design, just structure.<p>As for payment: I've got two ideas for payment, either hourly rate/fixed price or trade of services (I design + HTML/CSS - HAML/SASS). If you're a world-class programmer looking for $300/hr, I can't match that but I can offer a reasonable rate for fun work in your spare time with few requirements and restrictions. If you're needing UI design, I can offer anything from site review &#38; recommendations to site redesigns.<p>Example projects:
Creating a restaurant menu with simple admin including adding and deleting items.<p>Sending/Receiving SMS only via the Python "Google Voice API".<p>I'm open to suggestions on how to make this process better as well, so it's not stuck in stone.
======
techiferous
I'm curious. Email me at techiferous-at-gmail-dot-com. I've been programming
Rails professionally for the past four years.

~~~
proexploit
Sent, thanks for commenting.

------
csomar
I can do HTML/CSS/JavaScript programming, so I'm mostly front end, I can hack
some PHP but not good on it. If there is a job for me, email me @
omar.abid2006(at)gmail.com

------
amk
Send me an email: mail at munimkazia.com

------
donw
Sounds fun; I'm don at madwombat dot com. I've been working with Rails and
Ruby for about three years...

------
hboon
Drop me a line. Sounds good for procrastination.

